# Twins sign Morneau and Cuddy to long term contracts



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Morneau signed for 6 years at $75 million

Cuddy signed for 3 years at $23 million

NOw get something done on Santana and Nathan.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm seeing Morneau got $80 million/6 years on mlb.com and mlbtraderumors.com


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've seen it in a number of places......some say 80 mil. and some say about 75 mil.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Ahh, gotcha. Strong/very smart move nonetheless and I know I'll be hearing about it all night where I'm headed. :roll: :lol:


----------

